# gentoo und fernsehen...

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also um es gleich zu sagen, ich benutze den vanilla kernel, weil die gentoo kernels bei mir nie richtig gefunzt haben!  :Sad: 

Jetzt will ich meine schon reichlich verstaubte tv-karte auch unter gentoo nutzen, habe mit daher auch diverse doquus gezogen, blick da aber doch net ganz durch! Die bttv treiber (die ich a.d. auch unter suse nutzte) sind nicht (mehr) standardmässig beim kernel dabei. Also muss ich mir die saugen. Das klappt auch, aber wenn ich den tarball nun auspacke, weiss ich nicht wohin mit den treiber(n)!?

Mit dem kompiliern solltes dann wieder keine schwierigkeiten geben, das hab ich schon einige hundert mal gemacht!  :Wink: 

Gruss

dev

----------

## mglauche

hmm .. bttv ist (immer) im standard-kernel. du musst aber erst das i2c interface unter character devices aktiviern damit du es sehen kannst   :Twisted Evil:  *warte auf den neuen kbuild in kernel 2.5*

----------

## Deever

Na was sagt man dazu! Überall hab ich gelesen, der treiber sei net dabei...aber egal!

Ich hab den kernel jetzt mit entsprechender unterstützung neu kompiliert, einmal als modul, und jetzt fest in den kernel. Das funzt aber so oder so nicht! zb 'emerge kwintv' bricht wie immer ab mit: 

```
...

v4lxif.h:124: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

v4lxif.h:236: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

make[4]: *** [dsp.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /usr/include/g++-v31/backward/iostream.h:31,

                 from channel.h:26,

                 from wintvscreen.h:39,

                 from rcfile.cpp:29:

/usr/include/g++-v31/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header. Please consider using one of the 32 headers found in section 17.4.1.2 of the C++ standard. Examples include substituting the <X> header for the <X.h> header for C++ includes, or <sstream> instead of the deprecated header <strstream.h>. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

In file included from videoclip.h:6,

                 from wintvscreen.h:40,

                 from rcfile.cpp:29:

v4lxif.h:124: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

v4lxif.h:236: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

In file included from rcfile.cpp:29:

wintvscreen.h:60: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

rcfile.cpp: In constructor `rcfile::rcfile()':

rcfile.cpp:70: `V4L_DEVICE' undeclared (first use this function)

rcfile.cpp:70: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [rcfile.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11/kwintv/kwintv'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11/kwintv/kwintv'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11/kwintv'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -4754, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-video/kwintv/kwintv-0.8.11.ebuild .
```

Und als ichs mir halt so gesaugt hab und händisch installieren wollte: 

```
...

checking for Video4Linux device...

configure: error: Oops! No Video4Linux device (/dev/video) found!
```

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass bei mir auch der sound net funzt, wäre also nicht das einzige, was nicht rennt!!  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> *warte auf den neuen kbuild in kernel 2.5*

 

Hmmm...warum benutzt du denn nen entwicklerkernel?!  :Smile: 

dev

----------

## mglauche

benutze ihn nicht  :Razz:  habe aber ähnlich probleme mit einer sehr neuen video karte (saa71irgentwas)

tut es xawtv ? das ist so das simpelste programm für linux tv... (aber /dev/video sollte da sein!)

für bttv .. besser als modul, dann kann man einfacher parameter übergeben (machmal nötig !) 

Der entwicker des bttv und saa-treibers findest du unter: 

http://bytesex.org/bttv/

 *Quote:*   

> bttv 0.7.x and kernel 2.4.x are in sync now (beside some experimental stuff which isn't in the standard kernel yet). 

 

----------

## Deever

Tia...xawtv liess sich zwar fehlerlos emergen, aber dafür beim aufruf:

```
deever@deever deever $ xawtv

This is xawtv-3.73, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.18.gentoo)

can't open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

no video grabber device available
```

???  :Sad: 

Btw, kannst du mal deine kernel .config posten, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass ich da wa net supportet hab, was ich sollte, hab aber kein plan was! Hier hab ich meine

```
...

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

...
```

Die karte ist eine pctv pro von pinnacle systems...

Danke für deine hilfe!  :Wink: 

dev

PS: Sorry!! Gerade noch eingefallen!

```
...

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=y

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=y

...
```

----------

## mglauche

ok, hab tv bei mir ans laufen gebracht (mit 2.4.19+v4l2 patch, und ein paar anpassungern  :Wink: 

aber .. der bttv treiber sollte so direkt laufen.

Mach mal: modprobe bttv

und danach "dmesg", und schau dir mal die meldungen an, die bttv 

von sich gibt.

Es kann nämlich sein, das deine karte nicht automatisch erkannt wird, dann sollten dort info's stehen.

Auch /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/* lesen  :Wink:  insbesondere die Dateien Insmod-options und CARDLIST

hoffe das hilft erst mal  :Smile: 

----------

